# Dog Guard for boot in car. Safe D Guard !



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I need to purchase a dog guard for the boot of the car. BMW would like to rip me off with a neat price of £170 for a metal grille.

Other guards are reasonable but either have the metal legs or extenders that touch the roof, that i dont want. Some guardss also restrict the movement of the rear headrests.

Trav-All have a guard that meets the spec, however they dont have the particular model for my car until another 5 weeks! The puppy would have eaten the headrest by then.:

I have been looking at the Safe D Guards that are transparent.

Dog Guards

Anyone have experience with these guards? Any pictures would be appreciated as the website picture is rather pathetic. :mellow:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Havent had any experience, but i wonder in the summer how hot the dogs would get in the back if the wind from my window couldnt get to them? 

Those holes dont look big enough for enough draft to get to the back and plus the side hols are blocked by the plastic pillar near the rear window.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm with P&CMum on this one. I really can't see there being sufficient airflow in warm weather. Furthermore, I'm not convinced that it is strong enough either in material or fixings to prevent a dog coming through into the cabin in the event of a crash. However, I do like the look of their boot liner and tailgate guard. You would be far better off getting the actual manufacturers guard as it will have bespoke fittings, that will offer strength and ease of fitting. Have a look on ebay.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

The air in the boot is not a problem as there is air conditioning vents in the rear boot. 

But yes your right about the bespoke fittings on the manufaxcturers guard. Probably make a sturdy fit. I just find £170 is a tad expensive for what it is. BMW wanted £880 for a towbar fitting! 

An issue that has come to mind is the screen wont look nice and transparent for long! Within minutes the dogs would have licked/dribbled on the screen and it will look a mess through the rear mirror. So a metal grille is probably the way to go. 

BMW are getting the part in on Friday. I hope the quality justifies the price.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

have you tried these companies

Barjo UKs widest range of Dog cages and Guards
Barjo Guards - Barjo - Dog Guards, Cages and Accessories

The Roof Box Company Travelling with Dogs
The Roof Box Company: sales and hire of bike racks car rack bike carrier bike rack, Thule roof boxes, Atera, Autoform, Kamei and Karrite roofboxes, roof bars, bike carriers, snow chains and other car and travel accessories

Lintram Quality Vehicle Dog and Transit Accessories
www.lintram-products.co.uk


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you also tried on ebay for a second hand BMW version? I just picked up the genuine ford mondeo estate dog guard for £41


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> have you tried these companies
> 
> Barjo UKs widest range of Dog cages and Guards
> Barjo Guards - Barjo - Dog Guards, Cages and Accessories
> ...


Thanks for the links, however Barjo dont do my model BMW. They only do BMW 5 series for tourers.

I had a look at roofbox yesterday. Three of the guards have the legs and some also the upper extension poles touching the inner-roof and the other model needs to be screwed to the car internal bodywork!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Ebay items are for the older BMW models in the tourer range. 

I need it for a BMW 3 series Tourer (E91).


The Lintran products are too much in design and price. They appear to be designed for the professional or working dog owner. £350 is a tad steep.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Think you might have to accept getting one which isn't quite what you want if you don't want to pay higher prices.

I have a Travall one which is really very good (and I don't use it anymore). What are you likely to need pup in the boot for initially anyway, any way around it? I wont travel with my dogs in the boot now for fear of someone driving into the back of me and crushing the boot compartment along with the dog. Heard of it happening way too many times :nonod:


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Think you might have to accept getting one which isn't quite what you want if you don't want to pay higher prices.
> 
> I have a Travall one which is really very good (and I don't use it anymore). What are you likely to need pup in the boot for initially anyway, any way around it? I wont travel with my dogs in the boot now ....


II have two Ridgebacks, the other is about 2 yrs so they are generally content being left in the boot. The puppy has chewed some of the headrest in my Golf and i dont want the same happening to the tourer.

Hoping the BMW guard is worth it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If you've got a BMW you can afford the £170 :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5:

As someone with a Mercedes, these companies do like to try and rip us off.:biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5:

They must think we are made of money.:lol: :lol: :lol: if only


----------

